# Hunting doesn't mean you have to kill



## huntgirl72 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have got to just say that this year was the best year out of my 4 years of hunting. I didn't get a big buck like I have in years past but I saw two six pointers sparring...saw a beautiful six about 4 times but never got a chance...saw deer everytime I went out during Bow, Rifle & Muzzy, saw a spiker under my stand make a scrape! I took 3 adult does late in the season to assure the bucks to grow another year as managment has become more fun then hunting as of late! I planted 6 food plots with family and friends and saw my hard work and vision come to reality when the deer came out to feed on natural plots and not bait piles like years past. I love this sport we call hunting! Ladies aren't we lucky?!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

We are very lucky. You are correct. It is about more then just the kill for sure.


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

Most definitely!

I had to give up after the first couple days of gun season - I just couldn't sit that long. Made me sad.

However, I did really get to share a lot more with my hubby's happiness when he got a really nice buck, I think because I had to drop the competitive streak - no sense in being competitive if you can't compete!

Actually, overall I was probably a much nicer person to him most of this deer season. I've been practically pushing him out the door to hunt (he's got one more dog tag for here dangit!! FILL IT!), and I'm not as grumpy. He knows I get pretty aggressive when it comes to hunting and fishing, and he's fine with it, but I imagine it was nice having a wife and not a competitor all season!

I'm very glad I hunt, and even when I can't, I love supporting those who do hunt!


----------



## sweetblu (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree, hunting doesn't mean just the kill...its about the whole experience - seeing deer (or other animals) in their natural habitat, the quiet of it all, even just for the adreniline (sp?) rush when you see the deer...that was one of the best things when I went out this year. I mean it was my first hunt, but still I can truly understand what you are saying.


----------



## huntgirl72 (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTED: "I mean it was my first hunt, but still I can truly understand what you are saying."

WELCOME!!!!

Oh yah, first hunt. I really wish I could have that first year again. Every noise and movement was awesome!! So many of my imaginary deer turned out to be squirrels and racoons but the jitters and adrenalin were awesome!

Keep with it and you will be thinking about it all year before too long. That is the nice thing about working up the land and moving stands. Working up the land is an all year long thing and it always has us thinking about the hunting season. While we are up at the farm, we just built two tower blinds in really good observation points so that we can get up in the spring, summer and fall early with a cup of coffee and our binocs and go sit and watch the movement. Fun with out hunting!

Keep posting and let us know how your success is! Glad you joined and looking forward to seeing pictures of your proud harvests! Welcome!


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

You are right hunting doesn't mean we have to fill a tag. There have been times I have been out and I took my camers with me to see what i could pictures of. What I like most about beeing in the woods as I found out this year while up in the U.P. I was sitting in a blind bear hunting and asquirrel was chasing a chip munk. I was sitting so sill they didn't even realize I was not a tree or a bush when they ran up and over my legs. I was just sitting there in such a shock even though I didn't get a bear that was the best thing ever.


----------

